# catless DP's and magnaflow cat-back - anyone running these?



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm looking to put in a new exhaust, and ran across this set for the pre-cat section. I need for the car to pass emissions, so am asking you guys if this will work. I'm also considering putting in this MagnsFlow cat-back system:

http://performancepeddlerwholesale.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=MAG16493#

thoughts please!!!! Thanks!!


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

These are the downpipes. http://www.ebay.com/itm/FTG-BEL-NEW...05&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=291116633403&rt=nc#vi-ilComp


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

I am running DP's from Lee @ FTG, I did have them ceramic coated. They are dumping into a Magnaflow cat back (I have dogs not CAT's if you know what I mean).

Some computer code work done and no visual here.


----------

